# Buy new Dell or Up old one?



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi I have a Dell Optiplex GX260 Not sure what year probably 2003ish. It runs pretty slow even after doing all the little "tips and tricks" on various web sites (ex. defraging). I was wondering if it would be better to buy a new Dell desktop for around $500 or try to upgrade this one with the same or less amount of money. Here is a link with info about this computer:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/ug/index.htm

The one I own is the "Small Mini-Tower Computer" at the bottom. I like messing with computers, so if replacing the motherboard, CPU, and RAM wouldn't be out of the question, I'd like to do it. I would be using this computer for basic stuff, nothing fancy. Would I be able to replace only those parts, or a few more, and have it run well? Thanks for any help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately those small form factor computers are extremely difficult to upgrade other than RAM, so I would shop around for different computers. HP/Compaq have some inexpensive desktops that have relatively good quality motherboards compared to the Intel motherboards Dells use.


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

Are they hard to upgrade because of the small case, or are all the parts all different because its purpose is to take up a very small amount of space? I wouldn't mind buying a $50 case if that was the reason...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What kind of upgrade would you want, a new case may require you to drop the probably small psu evne though that would be the first thing i would upgrade for the longgevity of your computer.


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just want to make it run faster. I don't wanna put any more than $500 into it though. I figure new Mobo, CPU, and ram, and case and psu if nessasary. I think thats possible. Mobo:$135, CPU$120, RAM:$60, Case:$50, PSU:$60. Total:$425. Then I won't have to but a new Dell or HP or something. Use the old 80GB HDD to keep XP on it. I don't need to store anything on it. Then I'll have a much more easily upgradeable custom computer instead of getting a whole new computer and having to delete all the stupid programs I don't want on it. I pretty much just answered my own question... Stupid me... Thanks for the help


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The proprietary nature of that computer makes it much like a laptop in the fact that the only real upgrades you can do are to the memory and hard drive as well as an additional PCI expansion card.

An entire new motherboard would likely also mean a new CPU, hard drive, pair of memory sticks, graphics card, power supply, and case.


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

If I replaced the Mobo and CPU in the computer but kept the harddrive with XP still installed on it would XP still work?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

hey matt thats called a computer lol, if its just for basic stuff upgrade the memorey as you will see the most gain for cash 


What were you using the computer for again (sorry i missed it)

Edit: MOst likly not it may be a oem used by dell that will only work with that brand and model number of motherboard.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

At the very least, you'd have to reinstall xp.

What do you think of this one:

Dell SB has *Vostro 200 Desktop with 19" LCD *and a choice of Windows XP Home or Windows Vista Home Basic for *$389 with free shipping.* Thanks mikeopp2 
Specs:

Intel Pentium *Dual-Core E2160 (1.80GHz*, 1MB L2 Cache, 800FSB)
Genuine Windows XP Home or Windows Vista Home Basic
Dell 19 inch Widescreen E198WFP Analog Flat Panel Monitor
*1GB Dual Channel DDR2 *SDRAM 667MHz - 2DIMMs
*80GB Serial ATA *Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache
Single Drive: 16X DVD-ROM Drive
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio
1 Year Limited Hardware Warranty with Next Business Day On-Site Service

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showpost.php?p=8046706&postcount=2


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow i dont care if its a dell thats a great deal with a monitor


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The problem is you can't upgrade the motherboard without getting a new CPU, likely new RAM, and you will definitely need a new PSU and case. A video card might also follow depending on whether you get a motherboard with onboard video or not.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

If you decide to get that Dell computer, be sure to upgrade the RAM.

Patriot Extreme Performance *2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2-800 *CL 4-4-4-12 EPP PDC22G6400LLK *$49.99 AR*/AC SHIPPED @ ClubIT.com 

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=612613


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea, I'll just get a dell for $400ish (and upgrade the ram like you said). I know someone that is willing to buy this old POS for $200. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey wait before you go off and waste your $$$ on a dell, build a new rig. Some reasons why you should build your own rig

1. Its cheaper
2. Its better quality
3. If it breaks you know how to fix it
4. its fun
5. It rewarding (especially your first build)

HEres a part list

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811133045 Case (optional but a very nice case) 80

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813128056 GIGABYTE MOBO 79.99

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817812002 PSU Muskin 85.00 Very good PSU although if you want to downgrade to a lower end 400-500 watt PSU that would be fine as well. And could prob save 25 bucks or so off it.

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819103741 AMD 4200 75 could easily downgrade this to a 3600 or so and save a few bucks or go single core and save a lot more (like 20) although it wouldn't be worth it.

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820227124 OCZ 2 GIG RAM Very good deal, could also downgrade but to keep 2 gigs you won't get much better.

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148140 Your Old 80 HDD prob will not cut it because its IDE so you would have to get a new one. But 80 bucks for 320 gigs? Thats a big HDD. 

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827135148 DVD burner 28 bucks

Now total cost is roughly 530 but if you go with a cheaper PSU, case, CPU you could save around 60-70 bucks easily. 

Parts are better then dells, and everythign else.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks nice Nik. One thing to look out for though is that some of the Mushkin PSUs had no PFC. Newegg had a very good Miushkin 650/750w PSU but they seem to not carry it anymore. Check out the Antec Trio 550w which is a very good PSU.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

Eh, I might. But if I do I'd rather go Intel even if it'd cost a little more. 

E4300:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115013

How about this case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

And this PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104954

I only need 400W running an old 6XXX card.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

That build was just some build I had put together a while back its a office rig, weather or not you got C2D under the hood or not doesn't matter.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats one of the cheaper FSP power supplies, look at this as an alternative.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

Do you think that Antec would be able to run a 7600gt if I upgraded later? I wouldn't expect it to run any more than that though.

Also, can you recommend a good cheap motherboard to run an E4300? Maybe...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131046

or...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131198

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It will, but you shouldn't upgrade any further. At least look at the 500w Antec Earthwatts or better yet the 550w Antec Trio.

As for the motherboard, there really isn't such thing as a good and cheap motherboard. Take a look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128053


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

The highest card I plan on using is the 7600gt, and like I said I'm trying not to put too much money into this thing.

I probably shouldn't have said good motherboard, more like one that works. I don't plan on using this for gaming. I was just looking for a way to save some money. I was looking for a motherboard from a quality manufacturer like Asus or Gigabyte for $100 tops, the less $ the better. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

One thing you have to considder is not so much how high performance the motherboard is but how good quality it is. The one I posted is not the highest end motherboard but it is good quality and along with the power supply the motherboard is one thing you should not take quality lightly on.

That is the cheapest Micro-ATX motherboard I would look at. There are cheaper motherboards that you can get in the Full sized ATX form factor that are good quality. You will need a different case though.


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

It won't fit in this case?

EDIT: THIS case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Maxtor 300GB Ultra ATA/100 Internal Hard Drive, 7200 RPM for $49.99 AR + Free Shipping (List Price: $109.99) **Price Drop** 

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?threadid=614287


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128042


----------



## drummerboy92 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like a good Mobo to me. However, do I have to worry about this: 
"Notice: Only DDR2-800 memory supporting JEDEC approved 1.8V operation with timings of 5-5-5 or 6-6-6 is supported on Intel Desktop Boards based on Intel 965 Express Chipsets"
Does the timing deal with the CAS latency?

Also, would this p35 chipset mobo be better? I don't mind $10 extra.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

Thats a good deal on a HDD, but I'm looking for a SATA


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You shouldn't have memory issues. That just means you are somewhat restricted on what timings you can use.

The P35 board you suggested looks good as well. It has a newer chipset so I would go with it.


----------

